# Pigeon whistles



## Sarah'sHomies (Aug 17, 2007)

Hey a guy a know who has a whole bunch of homers and rollers, he showed me these pigeon whistles that attach to them (i think over their tail) and make whistling noises when they fly. They sound pretty cool, does anyone know about them??? Like if they impede their flight or anything?  He said that he ordered them from china because there is a guy there that makes them special. 

thx


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Sarah'sHomies said:


> Hey a guy a know who has a whole bunch of homers and rollers, he showed me these pigeon whistles that attach to them (i think over their tail) and make whistling noises when they fly. They sound pretty cool, does anyone know about them??? Like if they impede their flight or anything?  He said that he ordered them from china because there is a guy there that makes them special.
> 
> thx


Sarah, China isn't known for animal rights activism. That's all I have to say.
Think about how you would feel if done to you, and use this as a guideline.

fp


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Sarah'sHomies said:


> Hey a guy a know who has a whole bunch of homers and rollers, he showed me these pigeon whistles that attach to them (i think over their tail) and make whistling noises when they fly. They sound pretty cool, does anyone know about them??? Like if they impede their flight or anything?  He said that he ordered them from china because there is a guy there that makes them special.
> 
> thx


While this may be entertaining for humans, it is quite inhumane and cruel for the pigeon.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Lost Horizons*

These whistles were used on pigeons in the classic movie LOST HORIZONS,staring Ronald Colman.This movie was made back in the late 1930's,and there is a scene with the birds flying and Ronald ask what is that beauitful sound that he hears and he is told that it is pigeon whistles. As far as I know the whistle causes no pain for the bird in fact there are those that believe that these whistles scare off hawks,which I do not believe. I hope that there some other old guys that rember this fine old classic movie. .GEORGE


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

george simon said:


> These whistles were used on pigeons in the classic movie LOST HORIZONS,staring Ronald Colman.This movie was made back in the late 1930's,and there is a scene with the birds flying and Ronald ask what is that beauitful sound that he hears and he is told that it is pigeon whistles. As far as I know the whistle causes no pain for the bird in fact there are those that believe that these whistles scare off hawks,which I do not believe. *I hope that there some other old guys that rember this fine old classic movie*. .GEORGE


GUYS, George??? Excuse me...I REMEMBER THE NAME OF THAT MOVIE and RONALD COLEMAN too. 

And the term "old" sure doesn't compute with me even tho I've only a FEW years younger than you. 

However, to each their own, George...so carry on old codger!    

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

It might not apply to this particular item, but I would think 'attaching' anything at all to a bird while it flies might pose a risk. If it's tied on somehow a bird's wing might become entangled causing it to crash land or something. Maybe I'm being paranoid but I don't think it sounds safe. Not to mention it might scare the bird and that could cause it to become confused and panic. That is certainly not safe.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

I've been curious about this practice as well.
Here's a site with some more info, and even a recording of the sound:
Aeolian Instruments ;"played" by Pigeons in Flight

Some of the whistles look pretty cumbersome, but the smaller ones don't seem like they'd be too dangerous if the birds were properly trained. I'm on the fence about the whole idea though. I would think the same effect could be reproduced by tying the whistles to a number of kites and flying them instead...

George - I will have to check out Lost Horizon! Looks like a good classic film.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

amoonswirl said:


> I've been curious about this practice as well.
> Here's a site with some more info, and even a recording of the sound:
> Aeolian Instruments ;"played" by Pigeons in Flight
> 
> ...


Many thanks! That was quite an extensive and interesting article.

Personally, I think I'll vote for kites...but, to each their own.

Shi
Squeaks can't fly so won't give his opinion...


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Sarah'sHomies said:


> Hey a guy a know who has a whole bunch of homers and rollers, he showed me these pigeon whistles that attach to them (i think over their tail) and make whistling noises when they fly. They sound pretty cool, does anyone know about them??? Like if they impede their flight or anything?  He said that he ordered them from china because there is a guy there that makes them special.
> 
> thx


Hello Sarah's Homies,

The idea or concept of tying whitles onto pigeons has been considered a cruel practice by many pigeon lovers. We have closed threads in the past over this practice when someone attempted to sell them on this site. This discussion at any rate does not belong under Homing & Racing Pigeons, I do not know of any racing fancier who would put his well trained and cared for pigeons through such an ordeal.


----------



## pigeonwhistles (Feb 24, 2006)

*pigeonwhistles*

im the pigeonwhistles king if there is such a thing. i have imported whistles bells and jewlery for pigeon from all over the world. indonesia has the best in my opinion. in any case there are always skeptics on anything. ask anyone who bad mouths a pigeonwhistles if they ever owned a pigeon whistles. and 95% of them will say no.we are scared of the unkown
pigeonwhistles go for about $10 to $15 bucks. i know we all have tooken a risk on something we knew nothing about. stop letting people talk you out of trying what you like.pigeon people are known for that. exaample. im buying some rollers.why you doing that you should get some homers,flights etc what evre that person has. if i listen to my friend i wouldnt have pigeonwhistles and i would have modens instead of tipplers

www.pigeonwhistles.com


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

george simon said:


> These whistles were used on pigeons in the classic movie LOST HORIZONS,staring Ronald Colman.This movie was made back in the late 1930's,and there is a scene with the birds flying and Ronald ask what is that beauitful sound that he hears and he is told that it is pigeon whistles. As far as I know the whistle causes no pain for the bird in fact there are those that believe that these whistles scare off hawks,which I do not believe. *I hope that there some other old guys that rember this fine old classic movie. * .GEORGE



One of my favorites George, one or my favorites! But let's ease up on the "old" label o.k.! It is unfortunate that it can only be found in the "classics" section  ...hey wait a minute, maybe that makes us "classics" then...o.k. I feel better now.  

Dan


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Pigeonwhistles -- just curious though - what is the point of the whistles? I mean I am opened minded but don't quite "get" reasons for putting whistles on pigeons. Guess what I'm suggesting is - educate me rather than put on the defensive as your msg did. By the way, I did look at your site & the whistles are quite beautiful. 

Dezirrae


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Dezirrae said:


> Pigeonwhistles -- just curious though - what is the point of the whistles? I mean I am opened minded but don't quite "get" reasons for putting whistles on pigeons. Guess what I'm suggesting is - educate me rather than put on the defensive as your msg did. By the way, I did look at your site & the whistles are quite beautiful.
> 
> Dezirrae


Has anyone "asked" the pigeons? Like many things, maybe whistles and jewelry have more to do with PEOPLE than what's the best for the birds? 

I would "assume," that, if pigeons needed some type of external adornment, they would be born with it...

What's the matter with a "naked" pij???

Just my comments/opinion... 

Shi
& Squeaks (who really prefers being _au natural_...)


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

LOL  Shi, 

Well in additional to the wonderful visuals your post gave me (and I am all for nakedness - oh I mean pigeon nakedness... LOL ah-hem ) I found the following paragraph summarizing pigeon whistles on PigeonCote.com (from National Geographic 1913):

"The explanation which the Chinese offer of this quaint custom is not very satisfactory. According to them, these whistles are intended to keep the flock together and to protect the pigeons from attacks of birds of prey. There seems, however, little reason to believe that a hungry hawk could be induced by this innocent music to refrain from satisfying his appetite; and this doubtless savors of an afterthought which came up long after the introduction of this usage, through the attempt to give a rational and practical interpretation to something that had no rational origin whatever; for it is not the pigeon that profits from this practice, but merely the human ear, which feasts on the wind blown tunes, and derives aesthetic pleasure from this music."

As I said though - I was just trying to keep an open mind


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Dezirrae said:


> LOL  Shi,
> 
> *Well in additional to the wonderful visuals your post gave me (and I am all for nakedness - oh I mean pigeon nakedness... LOL ah-hem *) I found the following paragraph summarizing pigeon whistles on PigeonCote.com (from National Geographic 1913):
> 
> ...


Glad I could help "make" your day, Dezirrae! 'Course, being a - ahem - "Scorpio," those comments tend to come - ah - "naturally!"  

Very interesing information you posted. I can understand _why_ some might think the noise could be a prey deterrant...but, as we have found out, doesn't work for the most part, does it...

Shi


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

a lady in my country puts about 4 metal bands on each of the birds legs and it makes a cool CHING CHING sound when they fly or walk


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

warriec said:


> a lady in my country puts about 4 metal bands on each of the birds legs and it makes a cool CHING CHING sound when they fly or walk



Mmm, Warriec...that sure epitomizes the term "heavy footed!"  Wonder if they have trouble with "lift off?" 

AND, would the faint sound possibly _attract_ a predator?!  

They will NEVER be able to "sneak" up on a buddy!  

Shi


----------

